# Garrison 1 smoking bad



## Berkshires89 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello, newb to this forum. For the past two years I have heated with a garrison 2 with no issues at all besides the firebox being to small and not burning overnight for cold mornings. I recently picked up a garrison 1, much larger. I installed this stove yesterday to my existing flue using a adapter, well now anytime I open the door to add wood or even start a fire it smokes like crazy? No issues similar with the smaller stove and I've tried just about everything I can think of. The flue is clean. I've searched around on bing and other forums to no avail of what I already tried.any help much appreciated!


----------



## homebrewz (Nov 23, 2014)

You apparently have a draft problem, but more information is needed. Please describe your chimney setup. Masonry? Interior/Exterior? Diameter? Height? Lined/Unlined? Insulated Liner/Uninsulated Liner? etc etc..


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 23, 2014)

the adapter you used is it by chance a 8" to 6" adapter?


----------



## Berkshires89 (Nov 24, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> the adapter you used is it by chance a 8" to 6" adapter?


 Yes it is, I have the adapter to  elbow 6" un insulated for about 2 ft then 4 sections of 6" triple wall through my roof.


----------



## homebrewz (Nov 24, 2014)

With 4 sections of triple wall and that 2' section, you have 14' of vertical chimney total? The elbow will remove about 3' to 5' of that, effectively shortening the working length of the chimney. It sounds like the stove you have now requires an 8" flue. I think the stove is just not ideally designed to work with the setup you have. You could try adding another section to your chimney and increase the height. We're also having a few mild days here in the northeast which also promotes a lazy draft. 

Good that that flue has been cleaned. Is there a screen up top? Make sure that isn't plugged up. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/chimneys_an_unexact_science/


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2014)

Berkshires89 said:


> Yes it is, I have the adapter to  elbow 6" un insulated for about 2 ft then 4 sections of 6" triple wall through my roof.




Sounds like you guys have touched on the problem. Does your older stove, the garrison 2, have a 6" flue?  

Adding some length above the roof might help, but I think I would go to an 8" chimney all the way out.



Richard


----------



## homebrewz (Nov 24, 2014)

I think a different used stove requiring 6" would be as expensive or cheaper than running several lengths of 8" triple wall.


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2014)

You're probably right there. Unless that triple wall is up to the ceiling or in a place where single wall can be used.

Richard


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 24, 2014)

If I recall the garrison had a smoke shelf, I believe they where welded in. This should be intact and this one should be an inch chimney all the way out! We used to test Garrisons with kiln dried scraps to see if we could melt the stove as kids. I think the most heat came from the stove pipe under our not laboratory test. Tough stove but back in the 80's they where everywhere for free or under $200. 
IMHO I would get a different stove. Unless the new 8" chimney will serve a BlazeKing in the near future.


----------



## Berkshires89 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for all and any help, I added two more sections of triple wall and it drafts excellent!!


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 27, 2014)

That's great, glad that worked for you.

Richard


----------

